#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  The Economist series Books - Pack (24 books)

## adiiliuta

The Economist series Books - Pack (24 books)


The Economist books are written for people who want a clear and unbiased explanation of the language and principles of the key business disciplines.

The Economist - Brands and Branding
The Economist - Business Consulting
The Economist - Business Planning
The Economist - Business Strategy
The Economist - China Stock Market
The Economist - Dealing With Financial Risk
The Economist - European Union
The Economist - Future of Technology
The Economist - Guide to Analyzing Companies
The Economist - Guide to Business Modeling
The Economist - Guide to Economic Indicators - Making Sense of Economics
The Economist - Guide to Financial Management
The Economist - Guide to Investment Strategy
The Economist - Guide to Management Ideas and Gurus
The Economist - Guide to Organization Design
The Economist - Guide to Project Management
The Economist - Guide to Stock Market Analysis
The Economist - Guide to the Financial Markets
The Economist - Making Sense of the Modern Economy


The Economist - Numbers Guide - The Essentials of Business Numeracy
The Economist - Pocket World in Figures
The Economist - Style Guide
The Economist - Successful Strategy Execution
The Economist - The World in 2008
The Economist - Wall Street

The Economist books are written for people who want a clear and unbiased explanation of the language and principles of the key business disciplines 



```
http://**************/files/431b3bac/The_Economist-Pack.rar/
```


...a thanks is appreciatedSee More: The Economist series Books - Pack (24 books)

----------


## mkhurram79

good work
thanks

----------


## jisaav

well Adiiliuta, you deserve a thankyou!!!!!!

A good series...

Regards

----------


## AHSE

nice work

----------


## reservoirengineer

Thanks.

----------


## rayito

Thaks for this pack

----------


## jaibogo

Thans a lot

----------


## Adeks

pleasse new link

----------

